# صلاة يا الهي الحبيب- بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (6 أكتوبر 2016)

يا الهي الحبيب اشبع نظري بجمال ابنك الوحيد يسوع واشبع عقلي بجروح وحيدك الحبيب يسوع واشبع فكري بصليب يسوع فلا احتاج في اي ضيق لشخص سواك انت تمسح دموعي وتبلسم جروحي وتبرىء  قروحي وتشفي امراضي انت الهي وليس سواك
انت نور عيني انت الهواء اللي اتنفسه نبض قلبي يصيح احبك ربي يسوع وليس سواك اعبدك ربي يسوع للمنتهى انت ملىء روحي مشتهاي ومنية حياتي رضاك ومجدك  غاية غربتي ولا اريد شخصا سواك انت حياتي وعمري احياه لك وليس لسواك انت هو ملكي اهديك  ايامي الاتية اهديك حبي وعمري الجاي ومل ما في حياتي ملكك وحدك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 سبتمبر 2017)

يا الهي الحبيب انت مدبر امري فلن اقلق ابداً انت معي في كل حين وفي كل مكان تهتم بي وترعاني ومراحمك تتجدد كل صباح وهي واسعة بسعة الارض كلها فان سقط طير دورٍ فانه ينسى من الناس قط لكنك ربي لن تنساه قط فكيف تنساني وشعر رأسي معدود كله ولن تسقط شعرة منه من دون علمك ربي الحبيب فانت تهتم بالطيور وقوتها وهي تباع بفلسين فكم بالحري انا ابنك وابنتك فنحن افضل من عصافير كثيرة وعمري معدود قدامك ولن استطيع ان اضيف ثانية واحدة ان قلقت على عمري فلماذا اقلق وانت رفيقي وخلي الوفي الحبيب ومنقذي وصخرة خلاصي فيا الهي الحبيب انا لا استحق نعمتك الرائعة المجانية ولكنك اله المحبة بل انت المحبة ذاتها وكلك محبة وطيبة وشفقة وغفران لامحدودين اباركك واعظمك وارفعك واسبحك للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2017)

يا الهي الحبيب اجعلني انظر الى جمالك وروعتك واجعلني اسبى من لذة طعمك ومذاقك الشهي الالذ من فطر الشهاد وارفع عيناي وقلبي من هذا العالم اليك واجعلني اتفرس بروعة وعظمة وجمال وحلاوة شخصك البهي ربي الحبيب يسوع المسيح انا اشكرك دوماً وابداً وانا اعبدك ما حييت اقبل ترانيمي وتسبيحاتي سكيباً عند قدميك واقبل خدمتي لك ذبيحة مرضية امامك واجعلني لا ارى الا الاك ولا افكر الا بك واحيا لاجلك فقط امين


----------

